# Adobe Flash Professional vs Edge Animate poll.



## heldeejonn

Help needed! If you have used Adobe Flash Professional and Adobe Edge Animate, please answer my 12-question poll. I'm studying in a university at the moment, and to complete the assignment that I have to do, I created a simple poll to find out, how users of Flash Professional can adapt to animating in Edge Animate. I'd appreciate it a lot, if you answered this poll!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEZCdHp3SGVSOEdseEM2WG5MMk1xdUE6MQ

Thanks!


----------



## Fjandr

Please don't duplicate posts in different sections.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...professional-vs-edge-animate-poll-687772.html


----------

